# Baratza Sette 270W



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

WANT!

http://www.baratza.com/grinder/sette-270w/

Will it be likely that we'd see it for ~£350 ($499) when it arrives in the UK? ...Probs not!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> WANT!
> 
> http://www.baratza.com/grinder/sette-270w/
> 
> Will it be likely that we'd see it for ~£350 ($499) when it arrives in the UK? ...Probs not!


Baratza USA prices rarely end up being straight conversion to pounds . Be prepared to be screwed ...

People are getting very excited by a 40 MM conical burr grinder ...

I hope it is under £400 and i hope it is a radical burr design and well put together for excellent grind quality.

We need good value , low rent ion and small footprint grinders for home users But Until we see on e it's all marketing blurb and hype .

With the forte ap retailing in the U.K. At £800? Compared to 6-700 dollars id hold my excitement til a uk price is announced .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> WANT!
> 
> http://www.baratza.com/grinder/sette-270w/
> 
> Will it be likely that we'd see it for ~£350 ($499) when it arrives in the UK? ...Probs not!


We do have VAT which adds approx 15% against US prices (but that's all)...but we're also stupid enough to put our hands in our pockets and pay up, even when we know we're being screwed....I have no idea why we do this?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Big thread on this already

http://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30016-new-baratza-sette-series

Pricing will be interesting, they may follow the Vario method so it is released in the EU under the Mahlkonig brand.

If they get it right it could be a very good grinder for the home market.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Reopens the age old debate of flat (Vario) vs conical (Sette) too, what tastes better? So many options.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> We do have VAT which adds approx 15% against US prices (but that's all)...but we're also stupid enough to put our hands in our pockets and pay up, even when we know we're being screwed....I have no idea why we do this?


Does that include state and use taxes?

When I lived in California I regularly used to buy photography kit from a New York store and have it shipped - no tax paid. It seems that states are now aggressively pursuing what was seen to be a constitutional loophole. Consequently, prices may well go up in the US. Probably means they will use it as a reason to raise them over here as well. The good old British consumer will foot the bill.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

NickdeBug said:


> Probably means they will use it as a reason to raise them over here as well. The good old British consumer will foot the bill.


Why?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im going £450+

Looks good but does is still use the belt drive system, guessing so looking at the design....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Im going £450+
> 
> Looks good but does is still use the belt drive system, guessing so looking at the design....


We are into The Price is Right now...

£499....


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

A little bit more of information on the design: http://dailycoffeenews.com/2016/04/01/baratza-reveals-the-sette-one-rotating-ring-to-rule-them-all/


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

I know this thread appears dead but i thought i'd let anyone know who doesnt know, CoffeeHit have it listed at £318 so it appears beanosaurus was closest.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm really quite interested in this grinder, I'm very interested for it to get into the hands of some reviewers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hippy_dude said:


> I know this thread appears dead but i thought i'd let anyone know who doesnt know, CoffeeHit have it listed at £318 so it appears beanosaurus was closest.


But if you want the weigh version which looks more interesting it is £428


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> But if you want the weigh version which looks more interesting it is £428


Weighing is a nice added feature, but there is a lot to like about this grinder even without that feature... Outer burr pulling in the beans (may discount the benefit of a weight), direct grind path, minimal retention, no static (I'm very skeptical about this, not seen any other grinder with a direct path which can do this with most/all beans), digital control, easy stepless macro adjustment, easy burr removal... and all for £318. There is nothing else out there than even comes close... have to see what the build quality and taste in the cup is like but its looking impressive.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PPapa said:


> A little bit more of information on the design: http://dailycoffeenews.com/2016/04/01/baratza-reveals-the-sette-one-rotating-ring-to-rule-them-all/


""We all live with static. It is a freakin' black magic demon," Anderson said. "The only thing that everyone agrees on regardless of manufacturer - and I've been futzing around with this since 1989, personally - is that you want to provide a very small amount of backpressure after the coffee's been ground. Otherwise you might as well go get some compressed air and blast that [stuff] all over the room.""

Preach to the EK owners.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I forgot about that quote in that article. In the video I posted in post #12 it certainly looks like it being ejected at speed directly from the burrs, but if they have managed to get static discharge into this process as well then it's even more impressive... but obviously actual usage will prove this, just need someone to put some MM through it to really tests its chops.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

SCAA New Product of the Year apparently

http://www.baratza.com/grinder/sette-270w/

I wonder who will be the first to motorise the grind adjustment and link to Bluetooth app. They you could just keep a library of beans on your phone and click to adjust grind and dispense.

I love automation.

So much more reliable than people


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't even have an espresso machine and I want one. I'm considering getting an espresso machine just so I can justify getting this grinder.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> I don't even have an espresso machine and I want one. I'm considering getting an espresso machine just so I can justify getting this grinder.


based on what? a load of hype from our friends across the water who think the Strega is the best lever machine in the world because paid reviewers tell them so?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Still lots of issues being flagged up on home barista with them.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm still sceptical with the fact it has plastic gears, doesn't seem right somehow for a long life - apart from that sigh me for a metal one


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I really would like one... However, the more I see on the net the opinions on those who tried the grinder, I am still rather skeptical about it. The fact that you need to shim it at some point makes me rather unease. Time will tell. The concept and idea is great for a home grinder. Give it 6 months we we should see more opinions coming out.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> based on what? a load of hype from our friends across the water who think the Strega is the best lever machine in the world because paid reviewers tell them so?


Based on almost nothing


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like our friends across the pond are getting their hands on the first production units and giving some, let's say, "constructive feedback":

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/baratza-sette-end-user-reports-t43862-30.html

I know that Baratza CS is excellent in the US at least, but I am not sure how that works in the UK.

Looks like some of the units died, some had wobbly burrs, some had to be shined / adjusted straight away...


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

The real issue IMO is the burr carrier and gears are still plastic. They had a product line filled out to $500, it's confusing to me why didn't move this up stream with beefier construction.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

holdtheonions said:


> The real issue IMO is the burr carrier and gears are still plastic. They had a product line filled out to $500, it's confusing to me why didn't move this up stream with beefier construction.


I wouldn't rule it out on that basis. Modern performance polymers can be a match for many metals and offer some other advantages.

I doubt that the decision to use plastic was based on economics, so perhaps there is a reason why they chose that material.

Metal is soooooo 20th century!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You'd be surprised. My Preciso is coming in to its 6th year of ownership and internally is almost entirely plastic. There are minute stress fractures but these are superficial and after 6 years I'd say fair play to the plastic!


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> I wouldn't rule it out on that basis. Modern performance polymers can be a match for many metals and offer some other advantages.
> 
> I doubt that the decision to use plastic was based on economics, so perhaps there is a reason why they chose that material.
> 
> Metal is soooooo 20th century!


Ahem, is he "The Man of...Polymers?" No, no he isn't. Nough said. ;-)


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Kidding aside, I have just read a lot about stripped gears, etc. on the current Bartaza products and it seems that turning the outside burr would be more stressful. Consider I have my engineering degree from the University of Youtube, so I will acknowledge that Baratza engineers may know a little more than I do and it may turn out to be a non-issue over time . From my perspective though, I wouldn't consider buying one until they've proven to be more robust than the vario. I never bought a vario for that reason alone. I sincerely hope that it turns out to be splendid.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm hoping its early production issues but feel, quality and engineering are not up to parr according to the early reviews, so many grinder manufacturers have disappeared because of reliability issues for commercial machines, this one is defo aimed at the domestic market and a disposable culture so maybe it doesn't get any better because it doesn't have to (I'm looking at you Krups)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't remember where I read/saw, but I recall someone stating that the whole reason the Sette is not noise insulated, or has more "metal bits" in it is all to do with keeping the cost down.

Likewise here, hopefully those are teething issues at early stages. If it's proven to be relatively durable machine (7-10 years) I'd happy to take one home.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I'm hoping its early production issues but feel, quality and engineering are not up to parr according to the early reviews, so many grinder manufacturers have disappeared because of reliability issues for commercial machines, this one is defo aimed at the domestic market and a disposable culture so maybe it doesn't get any better because it doesn't have to (I'm looking at you Krups)


The hb posts and other experiences are weird to read . For a lot of people it's their first grinder , so what they are comparing it against I don't know .

There had been some hyperbole around the in cup quality it produces which I think had lead to peope expecting a commercial quality finished grinder and it being a magic bullet to tasty .

At the end of the day it's a grinder for $300-400 and one should expect the requisite fit and finish for that . It's a home appliance ( to me this isn't an insult ) and therefore it's shelf life sits alongside other " home appliances .

If you want a bomb proof grinder go and buy and old mazzer , but it's bigger , doesn't have the functions of this grinder.The price after all reflects this .

Entry level stuff like this is often tarred with a brush when it's used by inexperienced users , and sometimes it's hard to make sense of noise and user error versus quality opinion .

Give baratza their dues , they listen to the home coffee market and try and come up with grinders they deliver the wish list of home users at a price below commercial cousins.

Other grinder manufacturer don't really


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Coffee Hit are now taking pre-orders for this with dispatch end of January


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone in here get one? Just got mine yesterday. The W version.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

olliew44 said:


> Anyone in here get one? Just got mine yesterday. The W version.


What are your thoughts?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

olliew44 said:


> Anyone in here get one? Just got mine yesterday. The W version.


I like mine, gonna need a fair few beans through it to settle the burrs by the looks of it though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> I like mine, gonna need a fair few beans through it to settle the burrs by the looks of it though.


How easy would it say it is to go from one setting to the other and be able to reproduce it consistently? For example, is it relatively simple to have 2 coffees on the go?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I like mine, gonna need a fair few beans through it to settle the burrs by the looks of it though.


As a matter of interest where do you plan to use this over your EK?


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Xpenno are you getting the correct weight mostly? or it it underdosing like mine? i think from what i've read and watched i need to make the base more stable and maybe more forgiving as the scale jumps around resulting in the motor stopping prematurely.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

olliew44 said:


> Xpenno are you getting the correct weight mostly? or it it underdosing like mine? i think from what i've read and watched i need to make the base more stable and maybe more forgiving as the scale jumps around resulting in the motor stopping prematurely.


For those having issues with the weighting scale, this was in one of the comments in one of the YouTube videos from WWL:

"Make sure to note that pressing the square/stop button on the 270W resets the scale weight, so you can add your portafilter then press the stop button to reset/tare the scale. This isn't in the manual and is important since you might not have it set right out of the box, giving you wrong weight measurements for coffee grinds"

Just in case it helps anyone.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> How easy would it say it is to go from one setting to the other and be able to reproduce it consistently? For example, is it relatively simple to have 2 coffees on the go?


Yes it's very easy. Can't comment on consistency yet as I've spent the morning running a kilo of supermarket beans through it and have a bit of a hangover. Need to run some more shots through it today.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

fluffles said:


> As a matter of interest where do you plan to use this over your EK?


Depending on the in cup results then it would be to allow the Mrs to make coffee in the day when I'm not about. It's a total doddle to use so I could dial something in for her and have it good to go.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

olliew44 said:


> Xpenno are you getting the correct weight mostly? or it it underdosing like mine? i think from what i've read and watched i need to make the base more stable and maybe more forgiving as the scale jumps around resulting in the motor stopping prematurely.


So the feet on mine are a little off which is a same as I would have hoped they'd fix the known issues for the EU batches. Anyway, it seems easy enough to fix, I think Baratza were shimming them in the USA.

Mine is dosing within 0.2g at the mo (over by 0.2) which I can live with, I might adjust the offset and try the tare function (which I think I already did). I could just set it to grind 0.2g less I suppose....

Also might try an antivibe matt but as I say it's fine for now.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the Bluetooth enabled and working on these yet?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Craig-R872 said:


> Is the Bluetooth enabled and working on these yet?


I have just asked this question to coffeehit. Apparently it is not yet enabled. I wonder how long before this feature gets enabled? It seemed like a good selling point too.

Edit. I have just seen on acaia website that the brewbar app for ipad is in beta version but yet has very limited function.


----------



## mauricedudely (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm new here!

Is there anyone can recommend what's the best model grinder to get for espresso flavor?

Thanks!

link removed.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi, would like to know how durable is a Settle 270. I like the idea of direct output under the burrs without a propeller.

But due to the amount of plastic it has, how durable is a settle 270?

Some users has mentioned about noise level of this grinder. Honestly, how loud/noisy is it?

I am using a Eureka Mignon Mk2 now. Any comparison will be apprecoated. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

This video has something to say on this subject.






I notice that Baratza were recently acquired by Breville, aka Sage in the UK.


----------

